
Show HN: Everlook – Find and list remote job opportunities - bitpile
https://everlookjobs.com/
======
polyvisual
One thing that irks me about sites for remote work is that they don't
distinguish between countries.

A lot of employers will be remote, but only within their own country. I want
to filter out remote jobs that won't accept candidates from outside of the UK,
for example.

~~~
dreen
I wanted to make the same point. I spent some time on the site and went away
about 75% sure its US only, but it's hard to tell since many US cities are
named after UK cities.

~~~
bbody
A really common example (outside of the UK) is Melbourne, Australia &
Melbourne Florida.

------
altacc
I dislike services that aren't upfront with their prices. Requiring an account
to be created AND providing the full job specification before seeing the cost
will probably result in a large drop-off of your potential customers.

The value of posting on a brand new job board is about zero, if anything it's
net negative when taking into account the time used. So, for a brand new site
that lists only 10 jobs, I'd expect this to be free for a while to build up
volume and value.

~~~
agranok
Hey, co-creator here, thank you for your feedback! Pricing page can definitely
be added. We should add the baseline pricing elsewhere throughout the site to
make sure there is no confusion as well. Our plan is to actually make listings
free for the first few months as we build up a base.

------
wheelerwj
It super minimalist. As a result it looks clean and seems easy to navigate.

But it is slow. I don't know why, I'd expect something a little faster given
the minimalism.

It took me a few tries to notice the green progress bar at the top. That was
an interesting UI Choice.

From a business perspective. There are an increasingly large number of
sites/platforms targeting remote workers specifically in addition to the usual
sites for publishing jobs. So if you are going to get into this, you need a
way to get eyeballs of your target job hunters which will then get you money
from your target employee hunters.

------
crummy
1\. visit [https://everlookjobs.com/](https://everlookjobs.com/)

2\. enter Kotlin in search box and click Search

3\. press Back button on browser

Behaviour: URL changes to previous page but content stays the same

Expected: Search box to clear, and full list of jobs to show

~~~
agranok
Thank you for the feedback! I think I know what the issue is, we will take a
look and get that fixed.

------
HIP_HOP
YARJW - Yet Another Remote Job Website

~~~
quickthrower2
Yet most of them have American jobs where you need to be base in America to
take the job, or ultra low paying non American jobs. And few are upfront about
salaries. I mean it all blah blah blah React blah blah team blah blah culture,
apply now (which to anyone serious means tailor made cv) then what I find out
the salary is half my current one 8 hours of time investment in? This is where
I kinda like recruitment agents despite their sins! </rant>

~~~
deif
I don't even get why companies don't post expected salary range. It's a waste
of time for everyone involved if there's a completely different expectation.

~~~
jermaustin1
I normally start the conversation with the "talent agent" or "technical
recruiting specialist" with some pleasantries and then: "Before we get to deep
into this and I waste your time, my expected minimum salary is $X. Is that
inline with what you are willing to offer your ideal candidate?"

That way I am being the magnanimous one in not wasting THEIR time, and they
can't come back with well our salary ranges are based on experience blah blah
blah.

Do I leave money on the table by showing my number first? Possibly, but I know
what I need to live my semi-extravagant, travel-filled life, and still save.

------
bitpile
So, a buddy of mine & I built a remote job board application in hopes of
gaining experience with side businesses.

Used some pretty cool technologies for it... Serverless, NextJS, AWS Lambda,
DynamoDB, Cloudfront, etc..

Before we start building more features, we'd like to hear some feedback on
what you guys think.

Cheers

~~~
tonystubblebine
What's the price for posting a job?

~~~
iange
So I signed up for an account to discover pricing and they have 3 plans - all
of which enjoy a 50% launch discount:

Basic -$39 (30 days listing + share on twitter); Pro -$59 (everything in Basic
+ display company logo, job posting highlighted); Ultimate -$79 (everything in
Pro + Pin to top for 7 days).

Here's my question for the product makers: what's the aim of building this
product - is it a side project or change how an existing problem is currently
being solved?

~~~
tonystubblebine
Thank you.

------
lbj
Hi guys,

Nice and responsive interface. I did a quick search for Clojure jobs and found
1. The page said nothing about hours, compensation, expectations about the
actual work/results. Might be a cultural issue, but in northern europe we're
very up-front about these details so if you want to reach outside the US I
recommend making a template that covers all of these issues.

~~~
agranok
Job description template is on the horizon. We are also adding salary range as
a field for job postings. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
sleepychu
Make this compulsory. There is a budget for the role or the role doesn't
exist. I have a budget for how much I can accept or I won't waste their time
interviewing.

------
jp_sc
You need to show, and ideally being able to search by, the valid
region/timezones of the jobs. For instance, US-only is very common. Another
examples are Europe, UTC-1 to UTC+3, etc.

------
_-___________-_
Just a heads up, in Firefox with remote scripts blocked using uMatrix, the JS
on this page goes into an infinite loop if I don't allow the Stripe script,
which I wouldn't normally bother allowing unless I was about to pay for
something.

------
marwann
Site is minimalist, which is something I like. I wish the search would accept
synonyms for technologies/languages, like "js" or "node.js" would be accepted
for respectively Javascript and Node.

------
federicoponzi
First of all - I kind of like the design of the website! It sucks a bit the
broken back button though.

Also, a kind of funny thing: open dev tools, network tab, start monitoring,
click on a tag or search for something and boom:

    
    
        location: "toronto"
        companyId: "cf4dc3ce-07b0-4c73-94ca-e6b0b05298d3"
        config: {isHighlighted: true, hasLogo: false, isPromoted: false, hasSocialMedia: true}
        status: "active"
        companyNameLower: ".."
        createdAt: "2020-01-20T02:25:08.078Z"
        views: 114
        text: "test automation engineergit, python, selenium, java, sentry, redistorontofull-time"
        expiresAt: "2020-02-20T02:25:08.040Z"
        updatedAt: "2020-02-04T15:26:41.590Z"
        desiredPosition: "Test Automation Engineer"
        amount: 59
        jobType: "full-time"
        applyUrl: "https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/viewform?entry.1432237434=c7dd38b9&entry.1192563077=cfc6f88f"
        description: "....."
        id: "4c7ad16a-eecc-482c-a6a1"
        timesApplyClicked: 3
        productId: "ca731006-d129-4623-9991"
        tags: "git, python, selenium, java, sentry, redis"
        totalVotes: 0
        logo: false
        
    

Kind of TMI, like "views" or "timesApplyClicked". Not sure this was meant to
be public.

edit: formatting

Update: there are also information about the company itself, which looks kind
of sensitive data.

------
orliesaurus
Something is wrong. I clicked on a Python job in San Antonio but then it
redirects you to an offsite page hosted on Lever, on there in the actual
application says the job is in Prague? Thats Czech Republic right? Am I just
victim of bad copy paste by the recruiter?

Edit: Funnily enough there IS a Prague in Texas too..quite close to San
Antonio... no surprise, but it's definitely not looking like the type of city
with any 'tech' office.

~~~
exdsq
> but it's definitely not looking like the type of city with any 'tech'
> office.

Maybe that's why they need to go remote?

------
cyberferret
Nice design, look and feel. However I found it quite slow when clicking a job
and the loading of the job detail page. I know you have the progress bar
indicator at the top of the page, but it moves really slowly and it takes a
while before the page even changes, so if I hadn't had noticed the progress
bar, I would likely have thought it was a dead link button or the system was
not responding.

EDIT: Another suggestion - when viewing the job detail screen, it would be
nice if I could click on the 'tags' under the job description to see other
jobs with the same tags too.

EDIT 2: Same with the job type (Full Time, Part Time etc.) and the Location.
If these were links that opened a new list of matching jobs, that would be
handy IMO.

~~~
agranok
Thanks for taking the time out to give us feedback!

We will take a look at the loading speeds and maybe look at better ways to
show page loads. The top progress bar was done very early on and after many
design iterations might not be the greatest UX anymore.

As for your other points, if I’m on the job detail page and click one of the
tags would you expect that to open a new tab? Or instead begin listing jobs
underneath the current job detail?

------
caspg
I'm seeing lots of new job boards recently. I guess the market must be quite
hot right now.

I'm really curious how do you make companies post a job on those new boards?

~~~
throwaway55554
> I'm really curious how do you make companies post a job on those new boards?

I'm not sure you do. Historically, you would have your sales personnel call
the company's HR dept and _sell_ them the spot.

------
flyGuyOnTheSly
Looks great, but with hardly any jobs listed and a payment required to list
jobs... you're going to have a really hard time gaining traction.

------
stuartq
I searched for c# contract

None of the jobs were c#. As far as I could tell, none of them were contracts
either.

------
quickthrower2
Wow saw Bellroy whose wallet I use has a Haskell job!! And it’s in Australia.
That’s an interesting combo. Give how rare Haskell jobs are and how rare
Aussie jobs are on boards like this.

------
tomhoward
It's a small thing but you have a typo in the hero message:

"opportunites" is missing an "i", after the second "t".

Easy to miss!

